# Emerald Swift Pregnant



## PixieNicole (Nov 5, 2019)

So I got male/female emerald swifts at repticon thus past weekend(11/3/2019) and the female is pregnant. Now this is my first time even having babies and from what im reading this specific breed is kind of difficult to keep in captivity. Im not sure how long she has been pregnant but i believe she will be having babies in the next few weeks. I have no clue where to begin but here are my main questions to start with. 1: How do I feed the newborns and what do I feed them? 2: How should their enclosure be set up? 3: Do I need an incubator? And honestly anything else yall can tell me to help me out will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

